# Happy Birthday to my baby



## Romanian

Hey everyone I need a translation, but also I need it to not be word for word you know what I mean? I would like it to reflect how its actually spoken in romanian, but im going to write what I want to say in english. Thank you again so much, her birthday is tomorrow/today really so this is urgent...

Happy Birthday Baby,

From the first day I met you I knew I would never want to be with anyone else.  I never knew what it truly was to be in love until you came into my life, and while I may never be able to show you just how much I love you, I am going to spend every day trying to do just that.

I love you and Happy Birthday


----------



## Paxy

La mulți ani, iubito!

Din prima clipă în care te-am întâlnit am știut că tu ești aleasa mea. Nu știam ce înseamnă să iubești cu adevărat înainte să apari tu în viața mea. Și poate că nu o să reușesc niciodată să iți arăt cât de mult te iubesc, dar promit că îmi voi petrece fiecare zi încercând.

Te iubesc și La mulți ani!


----------



## Romanian

wow you are awesome. Thank you


----------



## Paxy

Romanian said:


> wow you are awesome. Thank you



) You are welcome! 
Hope it helps and happy birthday to your girlfriend!


----------

